

Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names - wiradikusuma
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/06/17/falsehoods-programmers-believe-about-names/

======
twiceaday
This is an interesting piece of trivia but there is rarely a reason to cover
most of these cases.

------
lampington
Oh no, not again!

